# First Home with Projects



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

This may be dumb but how can I post a pic from a link ?


----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

*What will be our new closet in our bed room*


----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

*The outside after we moved in*


----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Basement Pre Man Cav*


----------



## jordan83 (Sep 8, 2010)

*TV room after*


----------

